# H-Drol



## Double D (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys when it comes to pro-hormones I am a complete idiot! I have done 2 cycles of steroids in the past. Its been about 4 years since the last steroid cycle. I have been working out seriously since I was 15. I am now 27. Obviously was retarded and tried the whole steroid thing to young. But heres a few of my questions:

I got 2 bottles of H-Drol by competitive Edge
I got 2 bottles of cycle assist by the same people
I got 2 bottles of 6-oxo by Ergo Pharms
And I got 1 bottle of Blue up by Controlled Labs.

First off been taking cycle assist for over a week now and plan to take it the entire cycle. 

Has far as the h-drol goes, what do you guys think the dosage should be?

As for PCT I had a guy tell me to take the Blue up and 6-oxo for PCT, but honestly it didnt make alot of sense to me! I have always used Nolva as a form of PCT. What do you guys think would be the best route? 

As far as oils I am going to be taking FIsh oils. 

Heres what a guy outlined for me.....but I am very hesitant on the dosages of h-drol and as for the PCT it just seem right to me:

Cycle Assist the entire time-8 caps a day
H-Drol Days 1-14-75mg's
H-Drol Days 15-28-100mg's

PCT:
Continue on the cycle assist
Blue Up-Days 1-20-2 capsules a day
6-OXO-Days 1-7-4 caps
Days 8-14-3 caps
Days 15-21-2 caps a day
Days 22-28-1 cap a day

http://www.competitiveedgelabs.com/-Heres the website I got the most of my products from.

Heres the link for the 6-oxo Ergo Pharm 6-OXO Ergo Pharm 6-OXOErgo Pharm 6-OXO

And the last one (Blue -up): Blue Up at www.supplementwarehouse.com: Atkins Diet, Fat Burner, Vitamin C, Vitamin E

Something just seems off. What should I do here? Really appreciate the help.


----------



## Mags (Dec 22, 2008)

Hdrol doses seem okay, as it's a mild PH (and you'll need a stronger dose if you've been on stronger PHs or 'proper' gear before). I would start with 100mg ED and stay with it. I'd also extend the cycle tio six weeks, too. However, that all depends on how much you have and if you want to buy any more. As for PCT, Nolva (or a decent equivalent) is usually hammered home as the main part of PCT, but a few folks on here think you won't need it as Hdrol's not strong enough. Personally, I'd include it and just run it for a short while at lower dose than you would usually. 

Do a search for Hdrol on this board as their are tons of threads about the stuff and their cycles. Loads of blogs on it, too. You might find more answers in those.


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2008)

Ya I did a search here and I came up with alot of stuff. Thats the reason I asked about the nolva....It just seems like the smart choice for pct. 

Honestly guys is there any reason for a natural test booster for pct at all?


----------



## flashinglights (Dec 22, 2008)

I've heard that those test boosters don't have much of an impact but if my budget permitted, I would use them. Everyone wants to do all they can to return to normal as fast as possible.


----------



## Double D (Dec 25, 2008)

So AG Guys still a good place to go for Nolva?


----------



## vincehaveph8 (Dec 28, 2008)

Malley said:


> So AG Guys still a good place to go for Nolva?


yes


----------



## Double D (Dec 29, 2008)

I purchased some a few days ago from there.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2008)

Low dose Nolva would work well for a h-drol cycle. I wold run the h-drol for 6 weeks.


----------



## Double D (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. I decided to run it 6 weeks. I am dosing it at 100mg's daily. Its been about 2 weeks and I can tell a difference. Strength is up and size is up. Nothing crazy, but then again it is a mild compound. What kind of nolva pct are you thinking? I cant remember for the life of me what I did with my dbol, test, deca cycle, but I wouldnt think I would have to go that drastic with it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 3, 2009)

20mg for 4 weeks would suffice i assume.

even 20/20/10/10 I bet


----------



## Double D (Jan 3, 2009)

I was thinking 20/20/10/10 myself. With the stuff I got from AG-Guys....its serving is 30mg's I believe. SHould I just figure 1/3 of that would be 10mg's? Anyone got a better idea?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 3, 2009)

Malley said:


> I was thinking 20/20/10/10 myself. With the stuff I got from AG-Guys....its serving is 30mg's I believe. SHould I just figure 1/3 of that would be 10mg's? Anyone got a better idea?



if it is true dosed. is it 30mg tamoxifen or 30mg tamoxifen *CITRATE*?


----------



## Double D (Jan 7, 2009)

I dont know honestly. The bottle saYS L-Nol.....25mg's.....not for human consumption. Any ideas?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 7, 2009)

Malley said:


> I dont know honestly. The bottle saYS L-Nol.....25mg's.....not for human consumption. Any ideas?



id say contact the manufacturer and ask them


----------



## Dodge (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wondering, what are the risks of taking steroids too young?


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2009)

AG-Guys & Affiliates :: SERMs :: LiquiNolva

Here it is. Obviously got it from ag-guys.


----------



## Hammer925 (Jan 2, 2011)

I know this is an old forum, but for anyone doing research, here ya go. This link has lots of helpful information for an H-Drol cycle.


The Halodrol (H-Drol) Informative Bible. | Designer Steroids | TunedSports.com


----------



## GMO (Jan 3, 2011)

AG-Guys Nolva is dosed properly.  I would just do the 25mg daily for four weeks.  It certainly won't hurt you.


----------

